
Service Quotas: View and manage your quotas for AWS services from one location - stunt
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/mt/introducing-service-quotas-view-and-manage-your-quotas-for-aws-services-from-one-central-location/
======
brettnak
Came here thinking that this was _finally_ a way to cap your costs and set
your own quota and price caps for various aws services in hopes of avoiding
that random 1k bill for a personal account etc. I'm surprised that it's
account level limits and not a set-your-own-limit service.

~~~
teej
It’s on a per-account basis because Amazon is leaning heavily into multi-
account setups for organizations. The release of AWS Control Tower strongly
indicates that multi account is the future of AWS. Service Quotas is simply
another end toward that goal.

------
lvh
Excellent feature, long overdue! I hope that this also means we're going to
see the end of what I can only describe as "hellban limits" where
support/documentation insists the limit is n while you're being clearly
throttled at m<n and the way to resolve that is escalation to the team itself.

We ran into this, for example, with AWS Organizations, where we were allegedly
bumped to like, 32, but as soon as we hit 20 or so newly created accounts had
all services disabled including S3 and EC2.

~~~
derefr
A systems-level confusion between 32 and 20 sounds like operator error during
input—32 being 0x20 hexadecimal. Maybe they thought the field’s value was hex
when it wasn’t?

~~~
lvh
I think we’ve seen it in different services and different orgs and at
different sizes, but I guess it’s hard to set up an experiment :)

------
striglia
Finally, I cannot wait! This sure sounds like it should remove the terrifying
guesswork of wondering what the actual quota values are, detecting when you're
approaching a limit, and starting to automate or at least alleviate the pain
of changing them.

Judging just by the blog post, this might well be the best quality of life
improvement of 2019.

In the console, I see at least some services (I care about Step Functions)
list as "showing default quotas only". I wonder if this means there will be a
long tail of adoption before individual services show actual current values?

------
totaldude87
Ok, this is a good addition, but i personally prefer trusted advisor's limits.

If this service quotas are just for displaying all the service limits and
whether they are hard or soft limits, shouldn't aws update
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/aws_service_li...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/aws_service_limits.html)
as well?

~~~
andrewguenther
I'm curious, what makes you prefer Trusted Advisor's view on limits?

~~~
totaldude87
Trusted advisor, lists out all the services and its limits and how much am
using,

like thse are the headers.

Region Service Limit Name Limit Amount Current Usage Status

It also gives out a nice overview with status color notations like
green/yellow and red so that any problems can be flagged quickly.

------
znep
Hopefully they actually finish this at some point to be useful by showing
utilization and not just quotas. For the handful of things I looked at, other
than lambda which they use in their example, utilization just displays "-".
I'm sure the current functionality helps some use cases, but I'm bit
disappointed as this just adds another place I have to look to try to figure
out quota madness.

~~~
stunt
There is also a utilization column there. But it is always empty! Perhaps it
is still incomplete. But, surely this is a tool that everybody wanted for a
long time.

> I'm bit disappointed as this just adds another place I have to look to try
> to figure out quota madness

I'd rather have a central place to see quotes like this, but I also agree it
should be more accessible on service level too.

To me, it always seemed AWS is unable to build intuitive user interfaces. They
need to hire some UX designers from Heroku. Even GCP is better in general.

------
013a
This is great news. Though, going in blind, I figured this may also add
support for reducing your account-level quotas; imagine creating an
Organizations account for a developer where you want to make sure they can
only create 1 EC2 instance or something. Maybe this functionality is available
at the Organizations level?

------
St-Clock
That's great news, but I do not see quotas for SES in my dashboard and AWS
service list.

Additionally, it seems they did not import previous requests in their new
request history.

------
orkon
The API gateway quotas look broken for me. I raised the limit to 5000 keys but
it looks like the standard limit of 500 applies. Which is strange because I
have more than 500 API keys...

------
jonatron
Yet more incomplete services from AWS. Sagemaker still has limits that aren't
visible anywhere.

------
thomasedwards
Finally, as Apple would say.

